# Is there a best position to feel baby's first kicks?



## kayaen

I want to see if I can feel anything, maybe late at night. Do you feel them on your back? Side? Standing? Fetal position? 

Thanks:thumbup:


----------



## OriginalDoll

First time I felt her I was laying on my back :) she's so active now, I can feel her while sitting at my desk during the day.


----------



## JackiePed

Lying on stomach. Don't gasp... LONG before you could actually hurt your LO by laying on your tummy, you'll be too uncomfortable to do it. Until you can no longer lay on your stomach without causing yourself actual pain, you are safe to lay on your stomach. Your LO is floating around in fluid.

Anyways... when I needed reassurance that he was still there, I'd gently lay on my tummy and he'd poke around at me. :) Worked every time.

Now that's impossible, but up until about 30 weeks or so, I could always count on that method.


----------



## Sew_Sweet

I was sitting when I felt mine first - and it is usually when I feel him/her the most.


----------



## Nicoletta89

I usually feel mine while sitting or laying on my back :)


----------



## Nadialew

yea. me too, while I am resting, sitting down or laying on the back, is the time when she is most active.


----------



## youngmommy2

Whenever I lay on my back he goes nuts.. its awesome


----------



## Annubrius

I feel baby most when I lay on my left side with my legs tucked up a little. Usually in the morning and evenings. But throughout the day I feel bean poke randomly. :)


----------



## Mommy2be20

15-16wks, I would feel her when I was laying down and relaxed :) Usually I was in bed about to fall asleep and I'd feel a couple "bubbles popping". You could try inducing some movement with some sweets, then lay down :winkwink: xx


----------



## Nrs2772

I usually lay half on my side and half on my stomach and the baby seems to be very active. I can also feel the baby while sitting at my desk at work.


----------



## BleedingBlack

Right now... sitting or laying on my back.


----------



## DaisyBee

Sitting with legs up.... evenings she is most active & very active after eating sugary foods, ice cubes, etc. Ive had some super big movements really early while on my back as well.


----------



## Wildfire81

When I laid flat on my back I felt them the most. Now I feel movement much more often.


----------



## cisforcaro

My question is, how the hell do you know its actually the baby? lol. Sometimes when i am laying on my back or sitting i feel little "pops" kind of like gas, but i dont feel gassy. I was told since this was my first, not to expect to feel movement until closer to 20 weeks and i am just at 17 weeks or so...but I just want to feel something so bad I think i convince myself EVERYTHING is the baby moving lol


----------



## citymouse

cisforcaro said:


> My question is, how the hell do you know its actually the baby? lol. Sometimes when i am laying on my back or sitting i feel little "pops" kind of like gas, but i dont feel gassy. I was told since this was my first, not to expect to feel movement until closer to 20 weeks and i am just at 17 weeks or so...but I just want to feel something so bad I think i convince myself EVERYTHING is the baby moving lol

The initial bubbles/flutters are kind of tough to pin down (I know what I felt but I'm not 100% sure it was the baby and not some weird uterus sensation, KWIM?), but when the kicks and pokes start, you'll totally know it! There's no mistaking those little prods. 

I felt my first unmistakeable prods around 19-19.5 weeks.


----------



## Mommy2be20

cisforcaro said:


> My question is, how the hell do you know its actually the baby? lol. Sometimes when i am laying on my back or sitting i feel little "pops" kind of like gas, but i dont feel gassy. I was told since this was my first, not to expect to feel movement until closer to 20 weeks and i am just at 17 weeks or so...but I just want to feel something so bad I think i convince myself EVERYTHING is the baby moving lol

I thought I was nuts when I felt something at 14w5d because this is my first, but I assure you.. I felt her! If your placenta is at the back like mine, it's VERY possible. The "pops", if they're in your uterus area and not up under your ribs... that would be your baby you're feeling :) I started feeling some proper kicks at 17wks, it felt like a muscle spasm! x


----------

